# Help! Tortoise gender problem.



## ahbee (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok, i've been on holiday for 3 weeks and got back a week ago. A friend who owns a female Hermans tortoise was looking after my 2 5 and 6 year old Hermans tortoises, all girls. Or so i thought...
All the tortoises share the same mother and father although 2 of them came from the same batch a year before the other. If that makes sense.
So this morning i went outside to find one of my tortoises mounted on the other, as i thought they were just clambouring over each other i didn't think anything of it, although when i put their food in, shetook no notice of it and went back to conistanly trying to mount the other with her mouth open e.t.c. 
They both look nearly identical underneath so to speak and we got them from a tortoise breeder when they were 3 and 4 years old so she knew what she was doing, is it that my 'Rosie' is in fact a boy or is this just normal tortoise behavior? It has only started happening in the past few weeks.
Does anyone have any answers?!
Any information would be much appreciated.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

thats normal for hermans tortoises to do that, my lil girl did it to the others when i bought her, to sex hermans tortoises, females have fewer spurs on their thighs and a less pointed tail than males do. its hard to be certain when young i.e 1 -3 yrs. but after that it should be pretty obvious.

hope this helps.


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

You should see a vet and have them put-down immediately, sorry. Lol, joke response everyone, this is my actual sisters topic.

See ya Abi.


----------



## ahbee (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanky you Odyssey, Linford, go put yourself down.








Only joking.


----------

